# SMOKED MIXED NUTS AND MOOSE PASTA SAUCE WITH Q-VIEW



## goliath (Jan 11, 2014)

Started the day by shoveling snow ...AGAIN !!!!
then decided to try my hand at smoking some mixed nuts. followed Scarbelly's recipe pretty close and just used what i had for what i didnt. BUT 1st i got dinner started, nothing like a nice moose pasta sauce (and ill make the noodles later) to smell the house up all day while it percolates on the stove.

IM THE COOK and the bride cuts hair in her salon adjoining our house.

here are some pics to go with "story time" ...  LOL

1st the bride in her salon













P1010029.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014


















P1010028.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014






wonder if she would be happy if i spent my days with good lookin young people of the opposite sex LIKE SHE DOES !!!!!!













P1010025.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014






FULL STOVE













P1010026.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014






even used a wok as per Scarbelly













P1010031.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014






ready for the smoker ...

will be back with more pics in a few hours. probably some pasta and SMOKED NUTS  :0)


----------



## goliath (Jan 11, 2014)

OUT OF THE SMOKER 













FINAL.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014


















NOOD.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jan 11, 2014






AND THE NOODLE .....


----------

